
Uber's divided board will meet today to try to pick a CEO - carlchenet
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-candidates-voted-board-meeting-kalanick-2017-8
======
zzalpha
For an ostensibly business oriented publication, this "Team Kalanick" BS makes
the selection of the CEO for a billion dollar unicorn sound like grade school
gossip. And the coverage itself is no better.

Is this really how far financial journalism has fallen?

~~~
SyneRyder
Business Insider is rather linkbait driven. I've had more luck reading FT,
Australian Financial Review and even Bloomberg to some extent.

That said, "grade school gossip" might be an accurate characterization of
where this has descended to. Just because it's a huge company doesn't make it
immune from petty infighting.

